# making a stupid cube



## carl jim (Nov 2, 2019)

i want to make a square two with orange plastic and purple, pink, black, blue, white and green tiles for a meme. im having a lot of trouble finding tiles, does anyone know where i can find sheets to cut from?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 14, 2019)

Search for polystyrene sheet. Might not get all those colours though.


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Anyone remember Cubesmith? If only the company still existed...


----------



## macncheese (Dec 19, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Anyone remember Cubesmith? If only the company still existed...


why did they shut down?


----------



## Het Mehta (Jul 22, 2020)

macncheese said:


> why did they shut down?



Yea


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 22, 2020)

All I know is that some hard times hit so that they had to close.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 23, 2020)

Cubesmith was great and I still have many many sets of their stickers and logos from 2009-2010. Unfortunately they are all too large and don’t fit modern cubes.


----------

